# skinny dog rescued



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I played a part in this pitiful bichon mix being rescued. 

A woman had been keeping horses and dogs in horrible conditions and was finally busted.
The skinniest dog is shown in the picture. Our rescue group in Hot Springs took in 29 of her dogs that were neglected. There were also 31 horses that were seized. 

I have never seen a dog as skinny as Layla. I took her to the vet and really didn't expect her to live.

We were so overwhelmed that another rescue group has her now and is supplying her with all the love and care she need and deserves.

http://www.scottiekingdom.com/layla.htm


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I played a part in this pitiful bichon mix being rescued.
> 
> A woman had been keeping horses and dogs in horrible conditions and was finally busted.
> The skinniest dog is shown in the picture. Our rescue group in Hot Springs took in 29 of her dogs that were neglected. There were also 31 horses that were seized.
> ...


I am speachless....



I don't know what to say other than thank you for your part in the rescue of these animals.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow she skinny. But adorable. I'm happy that shes with you now. Do you still have that beautiful Maltese Chelsey? She is way too cute and I know someone who is looking to rescue a Maltese...not myself though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That poor little darling - I'm speechless too. You're wonderful for helping these defenseless beings. I hope that person rots in he##.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That just made me cry. How is it someone, anyone could stand by and watch her everyday and not feed her. I can't believe people like this are in this world. I thank you from my heart. That is just terrible.. I wish I could look into that persons eyes, there is no way they have a soul..

Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Wow she skinny. But adorable. I'm happy that shes with you now. Do you still have that beautiful Maltese Chelsey? She is way too cute and I know someone who is looking to rescue a Maltese...not myself though.[/B]


Chelsey got adopted by a member of SM. She posted about it a while back. She also has Rudy. Remember?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Aug 13 2006, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=238363


<div class='quotemain'>
Hmm nope. I miss all the good stuff. I don't even know who Ruby is?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> That just made me cry. How is it someone, anyone could stand by and watch her everyday and not feed her. I can't believe people like this are in this world. I thank you from my heart. That is just terrible.. I wish I could look into that persons eyes, there is no way they have a soul..
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


I was not at the site, but one of the other girls told me that the lady was so casual. There was a dead dog in the pen next to some she was getting out and she never even acknowledged it. I think she was crazy.



> QUOTE(kab @ Aug 13 2006, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=238368


<div class='quotemain'>


> Hmm nope. I miss all the good stuff. I don't even know who Ruby is?
> [/B]


Rudy's mom is Lonestar. She has been posting about Rudy having the luxating patellas. Sorry, I don't know if I spelled it correctly.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238365
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


I was not at the site, but one of the other girls told me that the lady was so casual. There was a dead dog in the pen next to some she was getting out and she never even acknowledged it. I think she was crazy.

<span style="color:#000000">Oh that Ruby...duh...yeah I know her. I'm sorry I'm not always this dumb.







I swear. Just ask Andrea. LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So very,very sad.Thank you & everyone else who had a part in saving the poor animals.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

That poor girl, some people need their a** kicked










i made a donation to her, i hope it helps and that she gets better soon.



felicity


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> That just made me cry. How is it someone, anyone could stand by and watch her everyday and not feed her. I can't believe people like this are in this world. I thank you from my heart. That is just terrible.. I wish I could look into that persons eyes, there is no way they have a soul..
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


Andrea, that "person' is neither human nor animal. Animals do not do this sort of thing to each other.

I get so mad when people say 'you are just an animal etc etc etc' as I said this 'thing' deserves nothing but contempt. I wish someone would go and smack her in the face. I know I would if I lived there. I would go and spray stuff across her house so that people can see what type of person she is and what she does.

I upsets me no end when you see things like this happening.
















Im so mad, I cant even think of words to say.






























Well I can, but it would come out all like this *$%##%%$$$****$#$#$ and I would get asked to leave! lol lol 

Did this make the news in America? this 'thing' should be dragged through the courts, media and anything else that would make people aware of her actions. I'm not even going to refer to her as a human, because she is not. She is nothing but pure evil.

I was going to ask God to forgive her, but I'm not. I'm hoping she goes straight to h#ll where she will suffer.

She doesnt deserve to live on this planet.

Ok Ive said my bit.

Dede and Chloe from down under

PS Kab, thank you for rescuing these babies. You have a heart of gold. Please keep us informed of their progress. Sending you lots of hugs and nose wicks


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

THANK GOD she has been rescued and God Bless all who had a part in this. PITY the person that let this happen, they have a lot to atone for.

Melanie


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

It makes me so mad that there are peopel in this world so stupied they sit there and let a poor animal turn into nothing more than skin and bones!









They should not feed her for a 2 or 3 days at the least and see how she likes it!!









Props to you for helping the poor puppy









~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

That is one of the saddest things I've ever seen, those poor animals. I'm so glad they were rescued and thanks to all that rescued them, you've done a great thing. The person that owned those animals must be out of their mind because how could anyone in their right mind knowingly neglect all those animals, it is 
sub-human to do so.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad! I am glad they were rescued.


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

God Bless you! And Bianca sends you lots of kisses!


----------

